# Wish you were here.



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Here I am in Kansas, the land of Dorothy Gale and Tornado powered houses. 


Sure is nice of them to host this nice get-together for the Tennysons and me.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

???????


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I will interpret. 

When things didn't go right for HAGRS. Some people had already made reservations and just wanted to get together and run trains. We have the big layout at the mall and the Tennysons and Torby came to run trains on the Mall layout. 

David


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

And I thought Tom was just listening to too much Pink Floyd, but then you can never have too much Floyd


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well at least is was not a total wash if you got some train running in. Later RJD


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

It turned out to be very relaxing and a lot of fun. We ran trains, ate great food and enjoyed each others company. We did that for 4 days. 
I highly recommend it. 

David


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Felt immediately at home: 









Played with trains. 
Had great food. 
Talked to people 
Had great food. 
Went to Union Station 
Had great food. 
Played with kids. 
Had great food. 
Sat around and BSed. 
Had great food. 

For some reason, couplers were misbehaving, but there were lots of twist ties and cable ties on hand. 

I took some pictures and a couple videos, as did Evelyn. I'll sort through them later. I really need to get back on the road. 

"Wish you were here:" Isn't that what you always write to friends when you're away having a great time?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So how's come it won't post my picture? 

http://outsidetrains.com/mls/mason.jpg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 22 Jul 2013 07:54 AM 
So how's come it won't post my picture? 

http://outsidetrains.com/mls/mason.jpg 









Like this? need to use the 'insert image' icon in the reply page


----------

